# Why don't women admit that they like bad boys?



## FriedChicken (May 18, 2013)

It's nothing new! Women love bad boys. Our culture highlight and glorify bad boys. They have many sexual qualities that many women look for in a partner. They are portrayed as fun, strong, sexy, and adventurous. Bad boys are the hyper masculine men in society. 

However, women don't admit that they like bad boys. I always here from women that they like nice guys, gentlemen, and good men. Yet, they run to the bad boys. Why not tell the truth? Why don't women admit that they like bad boys? We know why women like bad boys. I just don't understand why they keep it hush hush.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

in

b4

gender

war


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

FriedChicken said:


> It's nothing new! Women love bad boys. Our culture highlight and glorify bad boys. They have many sexual qualities that many women look for in a partner. They are portrayed as fun, strong, sexy, and adventurous. Bad boys are the hyper masculine men in society.
> 
> However, women don't admit that they like bad boys. I always here from women that they like nice guys, gentlemen, and good men. Yet, they run to the bad boys. Why not tell the truth? Why don't women admit that they like bad boys? We know why women like bad boys. I just don't understand why they keep it hush hush.


women like to be treated like little girls just like daddy. A woman falls in love with her father first then the reset of the world. Bad boys usually treat women like little girls, who need to be disciplined and told what to do. This is highly attractive to women, as it reminds them of daddy.

They dont admit this, because admiting this is in a way admiting that they prefer to be submissive and is counter productive to the feminist movement


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> women like to be treated like little girls just like daddy. A woman falls in love with her father first then the reset of the world. Bad boys usually treat women like little girls, who need to be *disciplined *and* told what to do.* This is highly attractive to women, as it reminds them of daddy.
> 
> They dont admit this, because admiting this is in a way admiting that they prefer to be submissive and is counter productive to the feminist movement


...What the f***? Who likes getting controlled and taken over in a relationship?

Girls like bad boys because some of them like drama. But those relationships don't last long.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Sigh. The usernames change but the topics remain the same.



Why would they let guys know that they like bad boys?

If every guy was a bad boy, it wouldn't be a "challenge", there would be no fun in chasing after someone to revel in their exciting persona or to try to change them into a good guy.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> women like to be treated like little girls just like daddy. A woman falls in love with her father first then the reset of the world. Bad boys usually treat women like little girls, who need to be disciplined and told what to do. This is highly attractive to women, as it reminds them of daddy.
> 
> They dont admit this, because admiting this is in a way admiting that they prefer to be submissive and is counter productive to the feminist movement


Thanking you most kindly for enlightening me. I always wondered why I was so aroused by leathery-skinned, passive-aggressive men with beer guts and unruly unibrows.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe instead of accusing other people of being dishonest you should do a little soul-searching and admit to yourself that whatever problem you have, it has less to do with what women like than with who you are.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I like bad boys in fiction. Mmm, Khan from Star Trek. :heart

But for serious relationships? No, I don't go looking to date bad boys. They're usually hard to trust, stupid, and/or disgustingly cocky. Some girls like bad boys, and some don't. But nice try generalizing women, OP. Seems totally accurate. I should start a "Why don't men admit that they like ****s?" thread. :b


----------



## tdotguy (Oct 27, 2012)

the problem is boredom


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you confusing confident guys over bad boys?


----------



## FriedChicken (May 18, 2013)

TheDarkKnight said:


> Are you confusing confident guys over bad boys?


Nope!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

What's up with some guys here fascination with bad boys? I don't see how it is stopping you from talking to women. Now your SAD I can understand.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Why don't you try being fun, strong, sexy, confident while being nice. You'd be a jackpot for most women. Then you wouldn't have to worry about bad boys


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I ride a bicycle. 21 speed.

*slicks back hair*


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

Can someone define what a 'bay boy' is? All I think of is the pathetic thugs that wander around high schools.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't even know what a bad boy is. My dad certainly wasn't one. I've always liked men who will do what I tell them to.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I like bad boys in fiction. Mmm, Khan from Star Trek. :heart


I hope you mean Ricardo Montalban. :lol But I know you're more likely to be talking about that other guy...


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

There is something about Khan, however New Spock is fairly cute too. Heck, I'd even choose him over 'Bad boy' Kirk.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> There is something about Khan, however New Spock is fairly cute too. Heck, I'd even choose him over 'Bad boy' Kirk.


Zoe Saldana who plays as Lieutenant Nyota Uhura... :mushy

If you liked the actor who played Khan, you should consider watching Sherlock if you haven't seen it yet. You can see him and Bilbo Baggins go on awesome mystery solving adventures!


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Women love a guy who can bring passion and a bit of fight. Not guy who is a lapdog and easily leashed.

so maybe.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Not for me. I prefer quiet, gentle, sweet, academic, bookish fellows.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I like bad boys in fiction. Mmm, *Khan* from Star Trek. :heart
> 
> But for serious relationships? No, I don't go looking to date bad boys. They're usually hard to trust, stupid, and/or disgustingly cocky. Some girls like bad boys, and some don't. But nice try generalizing women, OP. Seems totally accurate. I should start a "Why don't men admit that they like ****s?" thread. :b


He got his *** kicked by Spock total pushover. :teeth


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


> He got his *** kicked by Spock total pushover. :teeth


Vulcans are three times stronger than humans ;)


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Zeeshan said:


> women like to be treated like little girls just like daddy. A woman falls in love with her father first then the reset of the world. Bad boys usually treat women like little girls, who need to be disciplined and told what to do. This is highly attractive to women, as it reminds them of daddy.
> 
> They dont admit this, because admiting this is in a way admiting that they prefer to be submissive and is counter productive to the feminist movement


wow, sometimes i have to ask myself wth i'm evening posting on this part of the forum. no one honestly listens. everyone is dead set on their own beliefs. it's almost pointless for some people to give their perspectives.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Vulcans are three times stronger than humans ;)


Khan wasn't exactly Human.


----------



## Gracie97 (Jan 17, 2013)

I honestly don't feel this way.
I think bad boys are just wankers a lot of the time.
I prefer sweet hearts. Definitely not bad boys... I get into fights with them.. which turns some of them on unfortunately..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Khan wasn't exactly Human.


And wasn't quite Vulcan :D


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tbyrfan said:


> in
> 
> b4
> 
> ...


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

Women like the so called bad boys because they have confidence and act masculine.
What do you think they prefer? A guy who is confident and manly or some wimp who will throw himself at her feet? Because believe me: women don't like wimps.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Why don't men admit that they like ****s?" thread. :b


They only like to have sex with, they never marry one.

I am disgusted by bad boys.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Icebat said:


> women don't like wimps.


I like, they are best ever. But how about those all between a bad boy and a wimp?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

What about confident men who curl up at your feet because you promised them a tuna fish sandwich?


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

Between a bad boy and a wimp? Would that be a bad wimp?

Like Hayden Christensen's Anakin Skywalker?  It's disgusting how Padme stuck by him after he killed all those childen. "There's still good in him!"

I'm not taking this thread seriously.


----------



## Bawsome (Jan 8, 2013)

rawrguy said:


>


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I like fried chicken, and I don't mean the OP.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I like fried chicken, and I don't mean the OP.


Meh I prefer Grilled chicken myself.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I like guys I can relate to, and I don't happen to be a bad punkass rebel.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Vagina


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I dont know women who deny it. thing is when you are a teen you like the bad boys but we all know you never marry the bad boy. they just end up ugly gross jerks. It is super easy to get it out of your system. date one and you'll wish you never meant that hell.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

It's just a sad part of reality. Biologically women are drawn to guys who are tough and masculine. Us SA guys are completely screwed. Usually the hotter the women the bigger the ******* her husband is. I hate reality. Us guys are the bottom of the heap, women are turned off by us, they hate weak men. Despise us.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

nowornever said:


> It's just a sad part of reality. Biologically women are drawn to guys who are tough and masculine. Us SA guys are completely screwed. Usually the hotter the women the bigger the ******* her husband is. I hate reality. Us guys are the bottom of the heap, women are turned off by us, they hate weak men. Despise us.


Weak does not mean kind, soft, or caring.

Just be confident in who you are ffs.


----------



## nowornever (Jun 6, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Weak does not mean kind, soft, or caring.
> 
> Just be confident in who you are ffs.


weak as in has anxiety about everything. It's clear to me now that women can't stand this un-masculine quality in men. Most men would not bother if a woman had it, but because I happen to be born male I have an opposite sex I'm drawn to who despises me to my core.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Zeeshan said:


> women like to be treated like little girls just like daddy. A woman falls in love with her father first then the reset of the world. Bad boys usually treat women like little girls, who need to be disciplined and told what to do. This is highly attractive to women, as it reminds them of daddy.
> 
> They dont admit this, because admiting this is in a way admiting that they prefer to be submissive and is counter productive to the feminist movement


Haha yes. All I want is a boyfriend who punches walls, shoves me, kicks my dog, and talks to me like I'm an idiot all while watching the O'Reilly Factor and shoving fried goods down his food hole. Yummy.


----------



## sleepforeverandever (Mar 18, 2013)

im not afraid to say it
i love bad boys


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

nowornever said:


> weak as in has anxiety about everything. It's clear to me now that women can't stand this un-masculine quality in men. Most men would not bother if a woman had it, but because I happen to be born male I have an opposite sex I'm drawn to who despises me to my core.


Self-pity is the first thing you gotta lose. It's getting in the way.

---

The idea of a bad boy may be alluring, but the reality may be distasteful.


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

nowornever said:


> It's just a sad part of reality. Biologically women are drawn to guys who are tough and masculine. Us SA guys are completely screwed. Usually the hotter the women the bigger the ******* her husband is. I hate reality. Us guys are the bottom of the heap, women are turned off by us, they hate weak men. Despise us.


It's true a lot of women are more attracted to more masculine men. That's mainly a survival thing, I think. 
The "hotter" a woman? I don't think that's right at all. A woman's attractiveness doesn't mean her husband is going to be an arsehole. The 'hot' women I've seen and known can't even keep a steady relationship.
I'm about average and my long term boyfriend is the biggest jerk off I've ever met, bigger than my father. Also, I had three 'weak' interests in high school, the only reason I didn't date them is because they never had the balls the ask. Women don't despise weak men.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

niacin said:


> Haha yes. All I want is a boyfriend who punches walls, shoves me, kicks my dog, and talks to me like I'm an idiot all while watching the O'Reilly Factor and shoving fried goods down his food hole. Yummy.


I just came.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

nowornever said:


> It's just a sad part of reality. Biologically women are drawn to guys who are tough and masculine. Us SA guys are completely screwed. Usually the hotter the women the bigger the ******* her husband is. I hate reality. *Us guys are the bottom of the heap, women are turned off by us, they hate weak men.* *Despise us.*


This sounds familiar. I wonder what your old username is.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

rednosereindeer said:


> This sounds familiar. I wonder what your old username is.


That's an awfully large jump.

Many people have depression here, that statement could be attributed to any one of them.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I think women gravitate towards the challenge of being able tame a bad boy. A guy who does everything for you tends to be quite boring and unchallenging.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I've always liked men who will do what I tell them to.


Ì got this impression already, thanks god you had no time for further conservation when I PMed you some time ago... 

For on topic: Women often state that they like guys that "know what they want" 

And also note, you should differ between the bedroom and the rest of a relationship...


----------



## StanCarlisle (Jun 6, 2013)

Women are attracted to men with social ressources. That's why you hear all the time about well-off men who get divorced after losing their job or going bankrupt.

Bad boys almost always have a "player" reputation, which means they are socially successful (social proof), therefore, more attractive.

The rich gets richer and the poor gets poorer.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

StanCarlisle said:


> Women are attracted to men with social ressources. That's why you hear all the time about well-off men who get divorced after losing their job or going bankrupt.


What about the guys on SAS who have a girlfriend though? They aren't socially successful and many don't have any social resources.


----------



## asphodel (Apr 30, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> What's up with some guys here fascination with bad boys? I don't see how it is stopping you from talking to women. Now your SAD I can understand.


Justification.


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

It's not Justifcation, it's just the fact that most won't admit it and that's all they date. 

Most just want the truth, that's all.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

The Enclave said:


> It's not Justifcation, it's just the fact that most won't admit it and that's all they date.
> 
> Most just want the truth, that's all.


Ok fine. Say every woman here admits to liking bad boys, what has that achieved for your dating hopes?

Most of the guys here would probably wallow in self pity. I've been there after being rejected not knowing why and assuming.

My point is that it shouldn't matter if women are into bad boys either adopt those traits or do you of working on your SA, getting confidence, being fun and funny, learning how to talk sex etc. You can be masculine without being a terrible human. It's going to take hard work and a lot of hurt and rejection. I was rejected by someone I really like the other day but we get back up and keep working. Nothing in life is easy and for us men with SA or severe SAD getting a girlfriend is one of those things.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

You have to ask yourself this question at the end of the day? Would you want to date someone who didn't like you for who you were? Even if you have SAD?

See I think if you put yourself out in a place where women could notice you, even if you don't have to say anything or interact with anyone then that'd greatly increase your chances of finding someone who will become attracted to you for who you are. That's how I met the girl I'm chasing right now. 

Women in general as in the way the OP is saying don't hide the fact that they like bad boys, they just like a guy who can be themselves (because it shows they respect themselves to an extent) and not be a pushover. It's more women wanting to be with someone they see on a more equal ground than anything. Yeah the tats and badass leather jacket and haircut can be a bonus but that's just all superficial stuff.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

yea bottom line is women hate weak men. weak in anything, physically, mentally, emotionally.

Theyd rather a guy put a punch through a wall in anger then shed a tear


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Zeeshan said:


> yea bottom line is women hate weak men. weak in anything, physically, mentally, emotionally.
> 
> Theyd rather a guy put a punch through a wall in anger then shed a tear


I dunno, media these days make gullable women want to love a man who can punch a wall in anger and cry at the same time because it shows he has emotions. Whatever they are :b:b:b


----------



## Dysthymia (May 29, 2013)

Nada said:


> I think women gravitate towards the challenge of being able tame a bad boy. A guy who does everything for you tends to be quite boring and unchallenging.


I think this is pretty valid



Zeeshan said:


> yea bottom line is women hate weak men. weak in anything, physically, mentally, emotionally.
> 
> Theyd rather a guy put a punch through a wall in anger then shed a tear


Doubt it, no girl i know loves having a big strong boyfriend who likes to break things when hes upset with her. That is almost always going end in domestic violence.

Most girls like guys to show emotion, they don't like guys capable of keeping all their emotions supressed, but they sure as hell don't like guess acting impulsively and explosively. Nothing shows off weakness like having to make yourself feel better through a display of force towards someone half your size.

I'm dead certain if i came home from boxing at night, angry, yelling and punching holes in walls, my girlfriend would leave me, because the fact is its pretty terrifying when theres someone twice your size on the rampage.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

niacin said:


> Haha yes. All I want is a boyfriend who punches walls, shoves me, kicks my dog, and talks to me like I'm an idiot all while watching the O'Reilly Factor and shoving fried goods down his food hole. Yummy.


:lol


----------



## The Enclave (May 10, 2013)

.


Jesuszilla said:


> You can be masculine without being a terrible human


It's so cute that you think this, but you can't be confident and a good person at the same time. It's impossible. Confident people always feed off of someone of lower on the foodchain, and if you don't, you become the one that's being fed off of. That's why people at work or any social setting contantly talk about any person that they deem as an outsider because they're letting out there own insercities on them. But if you want to believe there are truly confident people that don't do things that are unseedly, than fine by me.


Jesuszilla said:


> Ok fine. Say every woman here admits to liking bad boys, what has that achieved for your dating hopes?
> 
> Most of the guys here would probably wallow in self pity. I've been there after being rejected not knowing why and assuming.
> 
> My point is that it shouldn't matter* if women are into bad boys either adopt those traits or do you of working on your SA, getting confidence, being fun and funny, learning how to talk sex etc*.


So Change your self to suit others. _GOT IT._:roll

The point is here, for a female who's shy or has SA to get dates, all she has to do is sit back, look pretty, and wait for confident males to come to her. For a male who has shyness to get dates? Well he has to change every fiber of his personilty for him to even have a chance. You even said it yourself. Shy men don't have a snowballs chance in hell in the dating world and I find it hilrious that people try to disguise it.

I for one don't ever want to hear a woman say the saying "there aren't any nice men left" ever again. Women _turn_ men into jerks because that's all they're attracted too for the most part. I guess it's just one of those truths that must remain unwritten which probably why people fight it so much or something. It's rather obvious which one would have trouble dating out of the two. I don't get why it bothers people so much when you acknowledge it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

women are secretly attracted to jerks"David Deangelo"


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I think part of it may be that the 'bad boys' are louder and thus are more apt to scream 'hey, look at me and my hot piece of *** girlfriend!' I think 'good guys' are more respectful to their partner and are less likely to flaunt who they are dating. I could be completely wrong...just a new thought I had for the 1 millionth one of these types o' threads.



niacin said:


> Haha yes. All I want is a boyfriend who punches walls, shoves me, kicks my dog, and talks to me like I'm an idiot all while watching the O'Reilly Factor and shoving fried goods down his food hole. Yummy.


:spank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think it's more of a younger girl thing. It's easy to be attracted to "swag" when you're not old enough to have to worry a lot about responsibility, including having a job and paying bills. An older woman usually wants a man who has more to offer than his masculinity.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

The Enclave said:


> It's so cute that you think this, but you can't be confident and a good person at the same time. It's impossible. Confident people always feed off of someone of lower on the foodchain, and if you don't, you become the one that's being fed off of. That's why people at work or any social setting contantly talk about any person that they deem as an outsider because they're letting out there own insercities on them. But if you want to believe there are truly confident people that don't do things that are unseedly, than fine by me.


I think we have a problem in semantics here. Confidence has nothing to do with taking advantage of others. It has to do with how you view yourself.

Confident people:

- Don't dwell on their flaws
- They don't doubt their own worth.
- They are not as easily discouraged by hardships or rejections. They move forward.

None of that has to do with being mean to others. If anything, it's the exact opposite. Truly confident people have no need to put down others because they have overcome their insecurities.

What you're thinking about has more to do with capitalism, where someone else has to fall before you can rise, etc. That's an entirely different topic.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Rainbat said:


> I think we have a problem in semantics here. Confidence has nothing to do with taking advantage of others. It has to do with how you view yourself.
> 
> Confident people:
> 
> ...


+1 
So true man could not have better been said!



The Enclave said:


> .It's so cute that you think this, but you can't be confident and a good person at the same time. It's impossible. Confident people always feed off of someone of lower on the foodchain, and if you don't, you become the one that's being fed off of. That's why people at work or any social setting contantly talk about any person that they deem as an outsider because they're letting out there own insercities on them. But if you want to believe there are truly confident people that don't do things that are unseedly, than fine by me.So Change your self to suit others. _GOT IT._:roll
> 
> The point is here, for a female who's shy or has SA to get dates, all she has to do is sit back, look pretty, and wait for confident males to come to her. For a male who has shyness to get dates? Well he has to change every fiber of his personilty for him to even have a chance. You even said it yourself. Shy men don't have a snowballs chance in hell in the dating world and I find it hilrious that people try to disguise it.


Eh you're forgetting that females with SA maybe horrible at relationships, even with confident guys. Same could be said for males with SA who 'sit back and look pretty'. Girls can like a shy guy, it's a trait some consider cute. *Girls AND Guys however will struggle to like an overly pessemistic partner who's so negative about everything in life, unless they're enjoy that sort of thing too.

*


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

The Enclave said:


> .It's so cute that you think this, but you can't be confident and a good person at the same time. It's impossible. Confident people always feed off of someone of lower on the foodchain, and if you don't, you become the one that's being fed off of. That's why people at work or any social setting contantly talk about any person that they deem as an outsider because they're letting out there own insercities on them. But if you want to believe there are truly confident people that don't do things that are unseedly, than fine by me.So Change your self to suit others. _GOT IT._:roll


What world to you live in? There are plenty of good people who are confident in themselves. If anything tearing down others to feel good about yourself is the opposite of confidence.



> The point is here, for a female who's shy or has SA to get dates, all she has to do is sit back, look pretty, and wait for confident males to come to her. For a male who has shyness to get dates? Well he has to change every fiber of his personilty for him to even have a chance. You even said it yourself. Shy men don't have a snowballs chance in hell in the dating world and I find it hilrious that people try to disguise it.
> 
> I for one don't ever want to hear a woman say the saying "there aren't any nice men left" ever again. Women _turn_ men into jerks because that's all they're attracted too for the most part. I guess it's just one of those truths that must remain unwritten which probably why people fight it so much or something. It's rather obvious which one would have trouble dating out of the two. I don't get why it bothers people so much when you acknowledge it.


Yes it is well known that it is easier for women to get dates. Good for them.

Men DO NOT have to change everything about themselves. That is a huge misconception. Getting some confidence and working at talking towards women is not changing every fiber of your being. For many it is improving themselves not abandoning everything they stand for or are into for women.

The reality is that a lot of us men with SA have to put in extra work to get a girlfriend. It is hard, frustrating as hell, confusing, and rejection hurts like a ***** but it is not impossible. That's why I said its best to work on yourself instead of dwelling on what some bad boy does. Worrying about other men is not getting you closer to getting a girlfriend. Going out there even in failure is a better step then this


----------



## The Dark Knight (Nov 16, 2012)

This is starting to turn into generalizations about who has it easier. Thread closed.


----------

